# Autosleeper Cotswold FB



## duds

Has any member bought in the last 12 months an autosleeper cotswold fixed bed model and been pleased with it as i would eb interested to hear the reports on satisfactory product and quality issues.


----------



## petetin

we also like this model hope to change some time ,
look forward to replies 
Pete


----------



## georgiemac

I Want the Cotswold EB but it is quite expensive - I think I will wait until a 2nd hand one becomes available


----------



## duds

*Autosleeper Cotswold*

My Autosleeper Cotswold fixed bed has arrived to me delivered and is being run in. I do like the diesel heating system which can be used on the move and LPG tank with gas always on tap. I find the Maxview satelite dish difficult to line up to Astra 2 even with a sat finder on board and reception is affected by trees.

I have experineced a number of teething problems with this van already including intermittent habitation door central locking and a star shaped crack appearing to the GRP on the roof over the cab area and other matters that should have been dealt with by quality control at the factory.

The Peugeot runs well enough on the 2,2 litre engine with 6 speed box despite the van's baulk, length and weight.


----------



## motormouth

Hi duds
My wife and I looked at an Autosleeper Cotswold EB over the weekend and fell in love with it, especially the toilet/shower/washroom areas and the overall fixtures and fittings.
How are you getting on with yours??
I see you had some teething problems, have these been sorted.
Any idea on fuel consumption??
Any other points, good or bad??

For anyone else out there with a Peugeot based MHome, what do you think of the engine/cab reliability etc
All responses appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee

motormouth said:


> For anyone else out there with a Peugeot based MHome, what do you think of the engine/cab reliability etc
> All responses appreciated.


Hi MM

Take one for a test drive. You will have no more questions, and if your wife used to be a co-driver you had better break it to her gently that you will be doing all the driving from now on. :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## duds

*Cotswold*

I am still having many problems on mine. The design and innovations are excellent but quality control poor. Mine has to go back to dealer for 4 days to have crack in GRP on roof repaired, new decal on roof as current one came unstuck, webasto heater motor packed last weekend as parts not fitted correctly. Watch out for wall paper coming unstuck as well. Give me a private pm and I will contact you direct about it all. The latest Peugot X250 is excellent all round.


----------



## Spannerman007

Hi Duds

I think that you are very a very brave man to have bought another Autosleeper after all the problems you had with the last one. Or are you a believer in that lightening never strikes twice in the same place!!

Spannerman007


----------



## duds

Yes I am a glutton for punishment it would seem but the new top of the range Autosleeper model does has innovative features and design not found in other Makes and many items included as standard and as extras on others .

I want to give the British manufacturer another chance. To be fair they have offered me all my money back but I am a perseverant idiot and lawyer to boot !!


----------



## dabler

Hi Duds, Came across your comments the other day and decided to post a few myself. I bought a Cotswald last August from my Northern Ireland dealer. I was very impressed with the design layout and the many extras that come as standard, plus I got a cracking deal on my old van.

However, I have had many (far to many) so called “teething problems” and am now pretty much jacked off at having to get on the phone and arrange more visits back to the dealer. To be fair, the dealer has been pretty good to me and they are getting the brunt of my displeasure and have been very apologetic for all the problems I’ve been having. 

I agree with your comment regarding the poor quality control which really, really P****S me off. So I have decided to go the route of getting directly in contact with Autosleepers and lean on them to get there act together. 

It would be helpful if you could PM me to compare our problems to see if they are similar and maybe the name of the best person to speak directly with at Autosleepers.

Thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## duds

Hi Brian

It helps that I am a lawyer and know my rights 
We read all the glowing reports in motorhome magazines

about these new model products tested but long term tests are none where we find as buyers and consumers that teething problems arise which spoil enjoyment of what is supposed to be a leisure and relaxing pastime from a leisure industry


----------



## dabler

Hi Dabs, thanks for the quick reply, I will give you a shout tomorrow. 

For the benefit of anyone else reading this thread, my wife and I adore our Cotswald and when we are out and about in it, we “usually” can totally relax. My wife has a very stressful and challenging profession and when I first introduced her to motor homing I noticed a dramatic change in her ability to totally chill out, hence the reason for upgrading to the to Autosleepers flagship Model.

I’m a hopeless optimist and I’m not out to bring Autosleepers to there knees. I just want it to do as it says on the tin…….

Brian


----------

